# Convertir pdf vers heic



## iDanGener (10 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais convertir au format heic un grand nombre de copies écran qui sont actuellement en pdf.

C'est possible par exemple avec Aperçu et, en conservant la compression par défaut, la taille passe à 1/3 de ce qu'elle était pour les petits fichiers (2Mo), et 1/4 de ce qu'elle était avec les plus gros (6Mo).

Est-il possible de créer une action rapide dans Automator pour faire cela. Mon expérience avec ce logiciel est vraiment basique (j'arrive à suivre des recettes du web et les adapter légèrement).

Lorsque je suis dans Automator, je ne retrouve aucune action dans la bibliothèque qui pourrait s'apparenter à «Convertir» ou «Enregistrer sous» de documents pdf.

De plus, l'action «Modifier le type des images» ne contient pas le type heic.

Merci pour toute indication pouvant me mettre sur une piste.


----------



## Garkam (11 Janvier 2021)

Slt,
Avec Automator, tu sélectionnes -> *Rendre comme images les pages de documents PDF *et tu choisis le format* High Efficiency Image*


----------



## iDanGener (12 Janvier 2021)

Bonjour Garkam,

Ça fonctionne parfaitement.  Vous avez ma reconnaissance éternelle 

Note: Je fais suivre l'action *Rendre comme images les pages de documents PDF* par l'action *Copier des éléments du Finder* en y précisant le nom du dossier qui contiendra les .heic.  Est-il possible d'avoir un nom dynamique, une façon d'indiquer de copier les éléments .heic dans le même dossier que les sources .pdf ?

J'ai vu que c'est une question récurrente depuis 2005 et qu'il y a une astuce avec un script Applescript que l'on peut joindre comme action -- mais ça me semble un peu artisanale -- ou encore en utilisant l'action dupliquer, mais qui ne semble fonctionner que lorsqu'on change le type de fichiers sources déjà de type image.  Alors je me demandais si, en 2021, il n'y avait pas une astuce pour indiquer le répertoire parent.

En tout cas, déjà merci pour votre réponse précédente.


----------



## Garkam (12 Janvier 2021)

Re  
Voilà qui devrait faire l'affaire :



A télécharger ici -> PDF_to_HEIC


----------



## iDanGener (12 Janvier 2021)

Rebonjour @Garkam

Parfait !  J'ai défini le «workflow» comme action rapide (Service) et ça fonctionne très bien avec les éléments que je sélectionne dans un dossier (que la sélection soit simple ou multiple).

Note 1: J'ai compris que comme action rapide je n'avais plus besoin de la première action *Demander les éléments du finder* puisque par défaut les éléments sélectionnés sont passés au Service.

Note 2: Lors de la première exécution, le système m'a indiqué que je devais autoriser l'application «System Evants», mais lorsque j'ai voulu le faire, celle-ci n'apparaissait pas à l'onglet Confidentialité de la fenêtre Sécurité et Confidentialité. J'ai alors retenté la conversion vers heic avec le Service, sans rien modifier aux préférences Confidentialité, et cela a fonctionné. 

Note 3: J'ai aussi testé avec des fichiers «très loin» dans des dossiers imbriqués dont les noms contenaient des espaces et des accents et ça fonctionne correctement.

Vraiment,  merci pour votre temps.


----------



## Garkam (12 Janvier 2021)

Tant mieux si ce script t'est utile


----------

